# Brandungsangeln in Dänemark



## Knurrhahn (23. Mai 2002)

Hi Boardies! Ich will als leidenschaftlicher Karpfenangler den verrückten Schritt wagen und mir zwei Brandungsruten zulegen. Diese möchte ich im Oktober in Dänemark zum Einsatz bringen. Nun meine Fragen. Lohnt es sich im Oktober überhaupt? Wenn ja, Nord- oder Ostseeküste? Was wären die besten Köder? Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (23. Mai 2002)

Moin Knurri,

Also der Oktober lohnt sich 100%, ist im wahrsten Sinne der goldene Oktober, da dann die Saison in der Brandung wieder auf dem Höhepunkt ist.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge (noch) die Ostsee, stelle mir als Nordsee-Laie mit der Ebbe und Flut auch nicht so einfach vor. Von Molen kann man aber trotzdem immer fischen.

Steht Dein Urlaubsziel in Dänemark schon fest? Ansonsten wären mit Sicherheit die &quot;Inseln&quot; in der Ostsee interessant.


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. Mai 2002)

Ich habe gewusst, dass das irgendwann mit dem Wort Knurri passiert :c  Einige Leute die mich aus dem Board persönlich kennen werden wissen, was ich meine.#q Schlimm genug war schon immer das Ralfi, die Steigerung war Ralfifi aber jetzt auch noch Knurri, ich halt das nicht aus!!!!!Stimmt, das mit Ebbe und Flut, daran hätte ich nicht gedacht. Tschüüüüüüüüüüüüüüs! Euer Knurri!


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (23. Mai 2002)

Ein freundliches &quot;Knurri&quot; sollte Dir aber immer noch Lieber sein als ein unfreundliches &quot;KNURRHHHHHHHAHN&quot; :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Mai 2002)

Typisch &quot;unser&quot; Marcolino.....er muss immer alles verniedlichen !!  :q  :q  :q  #v


----------



## Pete (23. Mai 2002)

nu hör schon auf zu knurren, äh schmollen...
Nein, zu deiner Frage: Ich denke mal, dass die Entscheidung eher für die Ostseeseite ausfallen sollte...
Klassiker hier sicherlich Langeland...War selbst schon etliche Male vor Ort... Man kann eben auf kürzestem Weg die für die Wetterverhältnisse günstigsten Reviere aufsuchen...
Brandung bringt dort immer was...Und dann die Mefo nicht zu vergessen, auch wenn im Oktober in DK nur die Silberlinge bejagt werden dürfen...
Also Brandungsruten sollten unabdingbar sein, ihr Wurf- und Einholverhalten sind schlecht durch &quot;Binnenwassermaterial&quot; zu kompensieren...Musst aber für die vielleicht wenigen zu erwartenden Einsätze sicher nicht so tief in den Geldbeutel greifen wie die Dauerbrandler... Schau mal immer wieder bei ebay vorbei, da gabs in letzter Zeit immer wieder gute Ruten zu einem Toppreis, oftmals gleich im Doppelpack...
Frage aber ruhig (per mail oder PM), wenn du dir nicht sicher bist...


----------



## nobbidick (24. Mai 2002)

Hi Knurr???hahn  :q 
Ich brings nicht übers Herz &quot;das Wort&quot;zu tippen

Ich schließe mich den vorpostern an.
Im Oktober kannst du schon richtig schöne Fische fangen.
Wenn die Rutenspitze einen mächtigen Bogen macht und du das Kopfnicken eines größeren spürst bist du für immer mit dem Virus infiziert. Diagnose unheilbar.

Auf jeden Fall Ostsee, aber keinesfalls im Kreis Aarhus/Ebeltoft, dort geht nämlich gar nichts.

machs gut

nobbi


----------



## Knurrhahn (26. Mai 2002)

Hi Brandungsangler! Vielen Dank für eure Tips. Habe mich entschieden keine gebrauchten Angeln zu kaufen, da ich denke deren Lebenszeit ist auch nur begrenzt durch die hohe Belastung beim Auswerfen. Welche Ruten empfehlt ihr mir? Habe drei Biomaster spezial GT 7000 . Müssten eigentlich in Ordnung sein oder was haltet ihr davon? Was haltet ihr von der Gegend um Hivide Sande Und Sondervig? Mit dem Tidenhub ist da nicht so schlimm. Bin Schon einige Male zum Baden dort gewesen. Gruss Knurri! :q


----------



## Pete (26. Mai 2002)

ja, die rollen sind ebensogut in der brandung einsetzbar, arbeite seit diesem jahr auch mit 3 großfischrollen baitrunner badger (shimano-nachbau)...da gehen ordentlich Meter Schnur drauf (glaube 600 bei 30er Mono)...ne gute 30er reicht übrigens voll in der Brandung aus...10 m 12er geflochtene davor und ab sausen die 130g-Bleie ....gleiche Spule kannste auf Karpfen auch gleich so nutzen...die geflochtene ist zudem ein prima seerosenmesser...


----------



## Mühle (26. Mai 2002)

@ Nobbidick,
Um Ebeltoft geht im Oktober gar nichts? Meinst Du generell daß da nichts geht, oder nur um diese Zeit? Wir waren nämlich letztes Jahr im August da und haben Plattfischangeln der Extraklasse erlebt. Auf Dorsch ging da meines Wissens aus der Brandung noch nie viel...

Gruß und Petri Heil! Mühle


----------



## Knurrhahn (26. Mai 2002)

Hi Pete! Rate mal wozu ich diese Rollen als Karpfenangler bis jetzt benutzt habe?   Die gehören eigentlich an meine 13 Fuss Karpfenruten um lange distanzen zu überbrücken. Aber mit geflochtener Schnur hätte ich zuviel Angst bei null Dehnung, dass mir einge Karpfen ausschlitzen könnten. Was haltet ihr von der im Handel erhältlichen Schlagschnur? Ist geflochtene Schnur grundsätzlich besser? Oder kann man auch mit Monofiler angeln? Mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr? Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Mai 2002)

Hi Brandungsangler! Lasst mich nicht so lange zappeln, welche Ruten empfehlt ihr mir? Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Andreas Michael (27. Mai 2002)

@ Knurrhahn

Also ich denke es kommt nicht darauf an was wir empfehlen sondern darauf in erster linie was du ausgeben willst, soll es für einmal angeln sein oder gedenkst du öfters in die Brandung zu gehen.

ich bin mit &quot;YAD&quot; angefangen sind weiche Ruten und haben gutes Rückrat kostenpreis bei ca. 80 Euro denke ich, ich hatte vor 2,5 jahren 150 DM dafür bezahlt pro Rute versteht sich, konnte man ohne bedenken bis 190gr mit werfen, jetzt habe ich Sportex HM Turbo Surf in 4,20 m  Ruten mir zugelegt, aber auch gebraucht sind super. Diese Ruten sind fast wie für mich gemacht, das Problem ist: jeder kann Dir was empfehlen und doch ist es nicht was gut für Dich ist, denn jeder hat andere Techniken zu werfen und andere Beschleunigung.
Den einzigen Rat den ich Dir geben kann ist gehe zu Deinen geräte Händler und frage mal nach ob er Dir ein paar Ruten zum Test werfen geben kann und wo du am besten mit klarkommst das sind die Ruten die du brauchst.

in diesem sinne viel Petri Heil

mfg

Andreas  :a


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (27. Mai 2002)

Mit den Ruten ist wirklich eine Frage des Geldes, Du bekommst zwar schon für eine Hand voll Dollar die normalen Ruten, willst Du etwas vernüftiges kommst Du unter 150 € pro Stück nicht weg.

Also gehe zum Händler und schau Dir welche an. Sag uns welche Du dort gefunden hast und zu welchem Preis.

Beachte aber: ein schlankes Handteil (geringer Durchmesser), Wurfgewicht bis 200 oder 250gr. ,länge je nach Körpergröße (bis 180cm Körpergr.=3,90m über 180cm Körpergröße 4,20m.

Gruß,


----------



## Pete (27. Mai 2002)

Zu deutsch: Wenn mans genau nimmt, und du wirklich nicht ernsthaft vorhast, desöfteren mal zum Brandungsangeln zu fahren, so kannst du auch deine Karpfenruten nehmen...vorausgestzt, sie haben so um die 3 3/4 lbs., daran 90 Gramm, und schon kommst du in normale Brandungsregionen, vorausgestzt, die Brandung ist ruhig...


----------



## Martin1 (31. Mai 2002)

Hallo Knurrhahn
Hvide Sande und Umgebung kannst vergessen,habe dort bisher nur kleine Platte gefangen.Ist aber für Heringe gut.
Weiche zum Brandungsangeln lieber auf die Ostsee aus.
Viel Erfolg.


     Martin1 :

                      :s


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. Juni 2002)

Was haltet ihr von diesen Ruten? Cougar Surf 250 4,20m Lang 100-250g Wurfgewicht Eurostar SIC Ringe,Leitring anklappbar beide für 100 Euro. Gruss Knurri


----------



## Bjoerrn (3. Juni 2002)

Ich war einige Male im nördlichsten Zipfel Dänemarks. Somit konnte man zw. Nord- und Ostsee problemlos wechseln. Habe nach einigen erfolgslosen Nordseeversuchen dann jedoch nur noch in der Ostseebrandung geangelt. Von der Hafenmole in Skagen ließ sich immer gut Plattfisch fangen. Von Zeit zu Zeit gingen auch recht stattliche Köhler an den Haken (jedoch komischerweise nie an meinen). Auf jeden Fall lohnt(e)auch eine Kuttertour. Habe dabei beständig Dorsch, Köhler und Leng in guter Anzahl und mit deutlich höheren Stückgewichten als um Fehmarn herum gefangen. Dabei muss es nicht unbedingt gleich zum gelben Riff gehen, um ordentlich Petri Heil zu haben. Von Skagen aus, ist man mit rel. kurzen Anfahrtzeiten recht schnell an guten Angelstellen. Pilkerverschleiss an den Wracks jedoch teilweise erheblich...

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. Juni 2002)

Kennt keiner diese Brandungsruten? Gruss Knurrhahn


----------



## Andreas Michael (4. Juni 2002)

@ Knurrhahn

Die Ruten kenn ich zwar nicht, aber wenn du sie in der Hand gehabt hast und sie dir gefallen von der Aktion her, dann solltes sie nehmen denke ich, denn der Preis ist schon in Ordnung 100,00 Euro für 2 Ruten kann man eigentlich nichts verkehrt machen. 

Ansonsten geh doch mal zu Deinem Gerätehändler nehme diese Ruten und hänge ein Blei von 200gr an den spitzenring wenn sie sich nicht allzu doll biegt ist sie bei einer Körpergröße von mehr als 180cm i.O.

mfg 

Andreas :a 


Ps: Ich persönlich steh mehr auf Sportex.


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. Juni 2002)

Hi Andreas Michael! Werde gleich morgen früh zu meinem Händler hingehen und deinen Rat befolgen. Die Körpergrösse von 1,80 m bekomme ich locker zusammen. Was haltet ihr von monofiler Schlagschnur? Sowie ich allen Kram zusammen habe, werde ich versuchen mal dem einen oder anderen von euch Boardies in der Brandung über die Schulter zu schauen. Denn ich möchte gern diese Art von Angelei als zweite Leidenschaft gleich nach dem Karpfenangeln für mich entdecken. Ach so ja, die Ruten sind von Silstar. Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## Pete (4. Juni 2002)

> Sowie ich allen Kram zusammen habe, werde ich versuchen mal dem einen oder anderen von euch Boardies in der Brandung über die Schulter zu schauen. Denn ich möchte gern diese Art von Angelei als zweite Leidenschaft gleich nach dem Karpfenangeln für mich entdecken


Na, denn komm doch (ganz kurzfristig ) zum AB-Treffen nach Meschendorf, da kannste gewiß ne Menge mitnehmen...einige werden dort auch auf Brandung machen...


----------



## Andreas Michael (6. Juni 2002)

@ Knurrhahn 

Silstar manno lass lieber die Finger davon, die haben ein ganz kleines Problem, die sind zu schnell durchgeangelt habe selbst die Erfahrung machen müssen denn wenn du sehr hart werfen wirst was ich denke bei deiner Körpergrösse werden die Ruten sehr schnell weich. Lieber bissel mehr geld ausgeben, bzw. für das gleiche Geld eine andere Marke kaufen, aber lass Dich hier von den Profis vom Brandungsangeln Beraten ( Das ist meine Meinung bzw.Erfahrung zu Silstar muss nicht gleich Heissen das sie schlecht sind).

Ich bin mit YAD Ruten für den Anfang ganz zufrieden gewesen, sind nicht allzu Teuer und sind in ihrer Aktion super, jetzt bin ich stolzer Besitzer von Sportexruten und bin begeistert, habe sie gebraucht gekauft ( angeblich einmal gefischt).

In diesen sinne viel Petri Heil

mfg

Andreas :a


----------



## Kalle (8. Juni 2002)

Wenn du wirklich das Brandungsangeln als zweite Leidenschaft für dich entdecken möchtest, kann ich dir nur raten, ein paar Euros mehr auszugeben.Rute (4,20)an die 100-200 Euro, sowie auch die Rolle.Rollen gibt es genug im Angebot.(Shimano,Daiwa)0,30-0,35 Schnur mit 0,50Vorfach (was ich benutze)oder gleich eine Keulenschnur ,dazu 180-200g Bleie, und schon bist du voll dabei...


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. Juni 2002)

HI Brandungsspezies! Ruten sind gekauft. Waren ausgepreisst für 80 Euro, habe das Stück für 50 Euro bekommen. Ich denke eine Biomaster ist eine 1A Brandungsrolle. Beim Karpfenangeln werfe ich mit den Teilen und 60g Blei jenseits der 100 m Marke. Einen Tripod habe ich bei ebay für 29 Euro ersteigert und die Rollen mit Schlagschnur bestückt. Da könnt ihr in Meschendorf erst mal Materialbegutachtung bei mir machen.Konnte mich auf euer Anraten durchsetzen,im Oktober ein Ferienhaus an der dänischen Ostseeküste zu buchen. Leider war die Auswahl nicht mehr gross. Der Ort heisst Gjerrild, liegt oberhalb von Grenaa. Was haltet ihr davon war schon einer von euch zu dieser Zeit in dieser Gegend?


----------

